# b13s sharing 240sx coilover kits?



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

i was wonderin if 240s coilover suspension kits fit b13s ? cuz i was lookin at some site and they had b13/240sx in the same catagorie for some coilover kits.. is dat right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) why is this not in the SUSPENSION forum? Is there a reason? I mean, you know where it is............USE IT.

2) Does that make any sense to you? for a rwd s chassis car to use the same suspension as a b13?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I think someone is getting thier vehicles confused.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

lmfao! yo i seen it on a website so i dats y i asked... thoguth it didnt make sence but it had the coilover kits in the same "model catagory" so yea.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

From seeing both s and b chassis suspension, the front might work, but the rears are way too long on the s chassis. Comparing a b14 to a s14. B14 share the same with the b13 as well.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> From seeing both s and b chassis suspension, the front might work, but the rears are way too long on the s chassis. Comparing a b14 to a s14. B14 share the same with the b13 as well.



why dont u show us this website you speak of son. im not sure about that whole s series chassi suspension with a b chassis but i do know that the b13 and b14 share the same front suspension, but the rear is different.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> why dont u show us this website you speak of son. im not sure about that whole s series chassi suspension with a b chassis but i do know that the b13 and b14 share the same front suspension, but the rear is different.


Who said anything about a website? Ive seen them in person.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Who said anything about a website? Ive seen them in person.



haha, the kid who started this thread said something about seeing them on a website, so the question was referred to him. ive never compared s series suspension to b series suspension in person so im not commenting on that, i will however agree that b13 front and b14 front are the same setup.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

so... what is the best setup for a B13 for suspension? What company, what springrate, what shocks, what size wheels/tires? Might as well make my NX1600 turn, because it will never be fast.


----------

